# Some recent works,



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is some recent work, Id love to get some feed back on them as well as my current sig which is also new.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

nice work man that dong one is awesome


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks man, apprecitated.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

awesome work toxic


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Very good work Toxic, I like those. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

They all look great! My favorite is the second one. It just really stands out to me. Nice work.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That Leites one I actually made just cause I came upon the stock photo and he looked like some kind of bad ass sorcerer.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

good work as always toxic, i like the Leites one the best


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

haha looks like hes gonna be in a commercial saying he's a mage on world of warcraft. I love this one...Cheers!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah the silver just pops in the leites on man that is nice


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I really like the stun gun and dida ones. Nice use of lighting and brushes, each one has a nice border as well. But the text is too sharp on all of them, especially the 1st patrick cote one. All in all good job man.


----------

